# اريد المساعدة في عمل بحث عن انواع الاسكان في مصر



## م/مروة (30 أبريل 2007)

اريد المساعدة في عمل بحث عن انواع الاسكان في مصر والسياسات المتوجدة لتفادى مشاكل عملية الاسكان فى مصر


----------



## كيتى كات (14 فبراير 2009)

هو فى انواع الاسكان من جيث كذا تصنيف : 
التصنيف من حيث فئات الاسكان:
1. الاسكان الفاخر 
2. الاسكان فوق المتوسط 
3. الاسكان المتوسط
4. الاسكان الاقتصادى 
وكل واحد من دول تحتيه كلام كتير جدا طبعا 
ومن حيث طرق تجميعها Compound Homes
• مساكن منفصلة Detached House
• مساكن متصلة Attached House
• مساكن نصف متصلة Semi-Detached House
• مساكن التجمع الحر Cluster House
ومن حيث عدد أدوارها:
• مباني منخفضة الارتفاع Low-rise Buildings
• مباني متعددة الأدوار من 2-3 طوابق Multi-Storey Buildings
• مباني عالية من 4-8 طوابق High-rise Buildings
• أبراج سكنية Tower Blocks
ومن حيث مستوى الدخل Income Level
• إسكان سوبر لوكس (ممتاز) ((Luxurious Super Lux لذوي الدخل المرتفع جداً
• إسكان لوكس (جيد جداً) Lux لذوي الدخل المرتفع
• إسكان متوسط (جيد) أو تعاوني أو اقتصادي لذوي الدخل المتوسط
• إسكان أقل من المتوسط لذوي الدخل المحدود Low- income 
• إسكان رديء لذوي الدخل المعدوم أو الفقير
ومن حيث موقع المسكن
• إسكان حضري في المدينة Urban House
• إسكان في ضواحي المدينة Suburbs
• إسكان ريفي Rural Housing
• إسكان بدوي Bedwan Housing
• إسكان اللاجئين Refugee Camps
والسياسات والبرامج الموجودة لحل مشكلة الاسكان هى : 
1. الاسكان التعاونى 
2.اسكان الشباب 
3. الاسكان المنخفض التكاليف
4. الاستثمار العقارى
5. التعمير(تحديث الخريطة السكانية)
6. تحسين مستوى معيشة محدودى الدخل 
7.اعادة تخطيط 4000 قرية 

3.


----------



## مهندسة انا (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الاسكان ... مفهومه وأهميته 
الاسكان - Housing
يعتبر الإسكان من متطلبات الحياة العصرية... وهي متطلبات لم تتمكن أي دولة من دول العالم من الوصول إلى حل قاطع لها... وهو من أكثر المشاكل تفاقماً بسبب الطلب المتزايد عليه من السكان... والإسكان مشكلة متحركة تتحرك مع التطور الإجتماعي والإقتصادي للشعوب ليس فقط لسد احيتاجات المجتمع من الوحدات السكنية ولكن لمواجهة متطلباته المعيشية المتغيرة...والإسكان تتكامل فيه الجوانب الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والفنية والعمرانية والقانونية والتصنيعية والتنظيمية والادارية والتصميمية والتخطيطية وأي قصور في جانب منها يؤدي إلى خلل في خطط وبرامج الإسكان ...
والإسكان عند المعماري هو تصميمات تتوافر فيها الراحة والجمال وهو عند المخطط العمراني توازن بين العرض والطلب...كماهو توازن في السكان مع مكان العمل...وهو كثافات تنظم متطلبات المجتمع من مرافق وخدمات عامة...هو تبصر بالاحتياجات المستقبلية القريبة أو بعيدة المدى...كماهو تنظيم لعلاقة المسكن بالخدمات اليومية والموسمية...هو العنصر الرئيسي في تخطيط المدن الذي يمثل أكثر من 60% من محتواها البنائي...وهو عند السياسي حق لكل مواطن يلتزم المجتمع بتحقيقه. كما أنه ألتزم بتحقيق الرغبات الآنية للمواطنين في الحصول على المسكن الملائم بالإمكانيات المناسبة, ورفع المعاناه عن ساكني المخيمات, أو الذين يقعون تحت رحمة الاستئجار وطائلة الاستغلال...مطالبين المجتمع ممثلاً في حكومته أو هيئاته بالعمل على حل هذه المشكلة بكل الوسائل ومختلف الطرق. وهو عند الاقتصادي دخل وتكاليف وقروض وعائد ودعم وهو عند القانوني عقود بيع وشراء ورهن وعلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر, مساواه وعدل بين الملاك والمستأجرين, كما هو التزام باللوائح والنظم والتشريعات التي يضعها المشرعون. ...وهو عند الاجتماعي أسرة ومجتمع و أساس للحياة الاجتماعية السليمة التي لا تشوبها الفاحشة أو الجريمة, كما هو أساس المتطلبات المعيشية. وهو ارتباط بالبيئة المحلية, واستيطان في المناطق الجديدة. وهو حركة تفاعل لأصناف مختلفة من البشر عقائدياً واجتماعياً وثقافياً وسلوكياً.
وهو عند المنتج انتاج لسلعة وصناعة وتسويق وتأثيث, بناء أكثر عدد من الوحدات السكنية بأقل تكلفة ممكنة وفي أقل وقت ممكن في أي مكان مناسب...وهو توفير لمواد البناء والعمالة وتنظيم تداولها.
وهو عند الاداري تنظيم وادارة وتشغيل وصيانة والإسكان عند العامة هو العامل الأول للاستقرار الفكري والعملي وهو امل للأولاد والأحفاد وهو تعبير عن حب الاقتناء كما هو سر استمرار الحياة هو مصدر من مصادر الرزق...كماهو مصدر الاستثمار الطويل, وهو وسيلة للإدخار ... وإرادة الله في تعمير الأرض...
وهو عند الباحث قياس وتقييم... وهو معادلات بها أكثر من مجهول...هو تفاعلات ومرادفات.
والإسكان بصورته المركبة يحتاج إلى أجهزة متكاملة تستطيع أن تتعامل مع الجوانب المختلفة المؤثرة على الإسكان...سواء في مراحل التخطيط أو البرامج أو التنفيذ أو المتابعة والتقويم أو في الادارة. وقد تخصصت لمشكلة الإسكان منظمات عالمية ومحلية ومراكز للبحوث تعمل في كافة الجوانب التي تؤثر على الإسكان بالإحصاء والبحث والنشر واللقاءات في المؤتمرات العلمية مع تبادل التجارب والمعلومات ولذلك فإن البحث عن الحلول عملية مستمرة لا تخضع للإجتهادات الفردية أو الأراء الشخصية...ودائما مايجد المخططون والمتقدمون فيما ينشر الحلول لمشروعاتهم سواء في المعايير التصميمية أو طرق الإنشاء التي تتناسب مع مختلف المجتمعات أو تحديد الإحتياجات أو حساب التكاليف... أو البحث عن أساليب جديدة للتشييد أو التأثيث.
والإسكان في الدول المتقدمة مفاهيم مشتركة...ومعايير موحدة...وأهداف واضحة, وحركة متوازنة, وعمل متكامل ...وهو ليس مشكلة موسمية يجتمع لها المفكرون والمخططون والمهندسون كلما دعت الظروف إلى ذلك...ولكنها مشكلة مستمرة تقوم على رعايتها وتوجيها وتطويرها أجهزة علمية وتنفيذية تقوم بالدراسة والتنفيذ تم المتابعة والتقويم ثم النشر لتصل كل المعلومات إلى كل العاملين في هذا المجال...إلى المعماري في مكتبه والطالب في كليته...والمقاول في موقعه...والمخطط في مكان عمله.
الإسكان في الدول النامية فهو مفاهيم متباينة, ومعايير متنافرة, وأهداف غامضة, وحركة متعامدة, وعمل متضارب, لا يصل الباحث فيه إلى نتيجة ولا يصل المخطط إلى صورة واضحة للمستقبل, ولا يصل المشرع إلى قانون, ولا السياسي إلى مايطمح إليه, ولا يصل الاجتماعي إلى الهيكل المتوازن,. ويبقى العامة من الناس في دوامة التضارب والتعارض والانفعالات والاجتهادات والقرارات المشرعة والمشروعات التي لا تنضج.
لاتزال مشكلة الإسكان...وستبقى...تشغل أذهان المخططين والمعماريين والمنفذين...والمشرعين والمسئولين...ولا يزال الإنفصال الفكري بينهم مستمراً...فلا التخطيط يرتبط بالتصميم...ولا التصميم يرتبط بالبحوث النوعية والاقتصادية...ولا التنفيذ يخضع لخطط وبرامج محددة, على كافة المستويات...ولا المسئولون مرتبطون بأي قيم تخطيطية أو معمارية...ولا المشرعون قائمون على تقويم ماصدر منهم من تشريعات ولوائح ونظم, أوصلت المشكلة إلى ماهي عليه...وتستمر ...وتتوه مشكلة الإسكان بين هذه الجهات جميعاً. فالأجهزة الموجهة لسياسة الإسكان واضعة برامجها ليست في المستوى العلمي والفني, الذي يؤهلها لمواجهة هذه المشكلة...فتلجأ في كثير من الأحيان إلى الخبرات الأجنبية... وكأن عندها مفاتيح الأمور. ويتساءل الكثيرون كيف تصل مشكلة الإسكان في الدول النامية ومنها الدول العربية إلى هذا الحد...هل هي مشكلة التمويل...أو عدم توفر مواد البناء أو عدم توفر الأراضي الصالحة للبناء...أو قصور في التشريعات...أو قصور في التخطيط أو قصور في التصميم أو تخلف في بحوث البناء...أو في كل الجوانب مجتمعة...أو في عدم التنسيق بينها...أو في إهمال بعضها عن البعض الآخر...إن المشكلة متحركة...وهي في حركتها تتفاقم...ولا يمكن الوقوف أمام حركتها إلا بحركة فكرية موازية...بالبحوث النوعية التي ترى سبيلها مباشرة إلى المشكلة...أو بتطوير التشريعات التي تحفظ توازن المشكلة...أو بالتخطيط الذي يساعد على حل المشكلة بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر.
وفي النهاية أن بداية الحل لأي مشكلة هو في تنظيم أسلوب معالجتها. الامر الذي يتطلب إعادة النظر في التنظيمات الادارية للاجهزة العاملة في مجال الإسكان, سواء بالتخطيط أو البحث أو التشريع أو التنفيذ. والتنظيم الاداري ليس في مسميات الادارات والوظائف بقدر ماهو في توصيف العمل لهذه الادارات وهذه الوظائف. وتحديد أسلوب العمل فيما بينها, والتزمات كل منها بما يساعد على تكامل العمل والانتاج بما في ذلك من مكملات تظهر في النشر العلمي للبحوث وللدراسات أو دلائل الأعمال لمشروعات الإسكان أو اللوائح والتشريعات, أو بالأعلام عن الجديد من التجهيزات ومواد البناء...وهذا يعني أن أساس العمل هو في تنظيمة واستقراره واستمراره والارتقاء بمستوى أداء أجهزته. وهذا هو الفارق الأساسي بين التقدم والتخلف.
إن النمو السكاني السريع إحدى السمات البارزة في مجتمعنا الفلسطيني, حيث يعتبر قطاع غزة من أعلى معدلات الزيادة السكانية في العالم حيث تصل الكثافة في بعض المناطق إلى أكثر من 3000 نسمة /كم². ومع ازدياد عدد السكان ظهرت مشكلة الإسكان وأصبحت حاجتنا ملحة لتوفير المسكن للمواطن الفلسطيني بشكل يتلاءم مع عقائدنا وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا وأمكانياتنا المادية والفنية والبيئية. ويعتبر الإسكان من أهم التحديات التي تواجه السلطة الوطنية ,تزداد مشكلة الإسكان في فلسطين وخاصة غزة يوماً بعد يوم, وتحاول السلطة الوطنية أن توجد حولاً لهذه المشكلة, حيث قامت السلطة بتوفير بعض الوحدات السكنية عن طريق إنشاء المدن الجديدة مثل: الزهراء,العودة,الشيخ زايد, إلا أن توفير السكن في غزة غير كافي من حيث الكم وكما أنه غير مرض من حيث الكيف. ومن هنا تضاعفت أهمية المعماري والمخطط وإزدادت المسئولية الملقاه على عاتقة, فعلى المعماري ترجمة تطلعات واحتياجات المالك او الساكن للوصول إلى تصميم مناسب يلبي احتاجاته. فالمصمم الناجح هو الذي يصمم مسكن أكثر تفاعلاً مع الإنسان فالمسكن ليس بحاجة إلى تعقيد فراغي أو بصري بقدر ماهو بحاجة إلى أن يقرأه ساكنه وزائره بيسر وسهولة. ومن هنا لابد أن يكون دور المهندس المعماري يتمثل في بحث تطوير أسلوب التصميم المعماري والهيكل الإنشائي للمسكن واستخدام المواد المحلية بهدف الحصول على إسكان اقتصادي يخدم ذوي الدخل المحدود والمتوسط.
ماهية الإسكان والمسكن. 
؟ What is Housing, and Home 
أولاً: تعريف الإسكان Housing Definition
يمكن تعريف الإسكان بشكل عام على انه دراسة للوحدات السكنية التي يعيش فيها الناس, وهو دراسة لسوق إنتاج الإسكان Housing Market وأيضاً دراسة لرغبات ومتطلبات الناس الخاصة بمساكنهم, والمشاكل التي يتعرض لها الناس للحصول على مسكن ملائم وأيضاً تأثير الإسكان على الناس نفسياً وإجتماعياً وثقافياً.
تتأثر نوعية المسكن الذي تسكنه الأسرة بالبيئة المحيطة. إن موارد الأسرة, وقراراتها والأنظمة العديدة المحيطة التي تؤثر على الأسرة تؤثر على نوعية المسكن الذي تختارة. هناك العديد من العوامل التي تؤثر على القرارات المتعلقة بالمسكن والتي تتخذها الأسرة ومنها المعلومات المتوفرة لدى الأسرة عن المساكن المختلفة الشاغرة في سوق الإسكان, وعوامل أخرى متعلقة بالأنظمة الإجتماعية والإقتصادية والسياسية وأخرى متعلقة بالحكومة على المستوى المحلي وعلى المستوى الدولي وغيرها متعلق بالملاك والبنائين والمختصين بالتنمية الشاملة وبمقرضي الأموال كالبنوك والشركات العقارية وكذلك المعماريين والمخططين, كلها تؤثر في قرارات الأسرة التي تختار مسكنها.
إن سياسة الدولة للإسكان ترتبط بالنظام الإقتصادي للدولة وتتأثر به. إن سوق الإسكان هو أحد الأسواق الهامة ضمن النظام الإقتصادي فالإسكان كسلعة تتأثر بالعرض والطلب والصادرات من المواد الإنشائية. كما أن نظام الإسكان مرتبط بالنظام السياسي للدولة حيث أن سياسة الإسكان هي جزء من السياسة العامة للدولة. وقد يكون هذا التأثير مباشر كزيادة المشاريع والإنشآت والمساكن وقد يكون التأثير غير مباشر كما هو الحال عند حدوث أزمات سياسية للدولة مع دول أخرى وحدوث حصار إقتصادي وماينجم عنه من خفض أو منع الواردات من المواد الإنشائية الأساسية كالأسمنت والحديد إذا كان الإنتاج المحلي غير كافي لتغطية الإحتياجات المطلوبة, كما هو الوضع في فلسطين معظم مواد البناء تستورد من داخل الخط الأخضر (إسرائيل) بالإضافة إلى القيود التي تفرضها إسرائيل على التنمية الصناعية والقيود الشديدة على الإستيراد أدت إلى زيادة تكلفة المسكن والحد من توافرة.
كما أن النظام الإجتماعي يؤثر لحد كبير ومباشر على نظام الإسكان فإعتماد النظام الإجتماعي في المجتمع على نوع نظام الأسرة وتغيير إتجاه نوع الأسرة من المركبة أو الممتدة إلى الأسرة النووية وإستقرار الأسر الجديدة في مساكن مستقلة بها بعد أن كانت تقطن مسكناً واحداً مكوناً من عدة طوابق أو على إمتداد أفقي واسع ذو أجزاء خاصة لمعيشة كل أسرة بخصوصيتها وأجزاء أخرى يشترك فيها جميع أهل المسكن كغرف الطعام أو أماكن التسامر والجلوس,كل هذا أدى إلى تغيير نظام وسياسة الإسكان في كثير من دول العالم.
كذلك التقدم التكنولوجي في المجتمع يؤثرفي الإسكان في نواحي شتى من الناحية التكنيكية الانشائية كالانشاء السريع والخامات والمواد الانشائية الحديثة المستخدمة في التصميم الداخلي والخارجي للمباني بصفة عامة وللمساكن بصفة خاصة. 
هذا ويمكن تعريف الإسكان من الناحية الأكاديمية على أنه مجال ذو نظام متداخل وهو دراسة تتطلب تطبيق علم الأجتماع, والإقتصاد المنزلي,والعمارة, والتصميم الداخلي, وعلم السياسة والإقتصاد, وعلم النفس,وعلم القانون,حيث أن مكونات الإسكان متداخلة ومعتمدة على مجالات أخرى يبدو أحياناً أنه من الضروري معرفة كل هذه النظم والنواحي لحل مشكلة ما من مشاكل الإسكان أو لإختيار مسكن معين. 
ثانياً: تعريف المسكن (المنزل) Home Definition
يعرف المسكن على أنه البناء الذي يأوي الإنسان ويشمل هذا المأوى على كل الضروريات والتسهيلات والتجهيزات والأدوات التي يحتاجها أو يرغبها الفرد لضمان تحقيق الصحة الطبيعية والعقلية والسعادة الإجتماعية له وللعائلة. 
كما عرفت إحدى خبيرات الإسكان بمجال العلوم المنزلية Home Science بالهند Lita Bane المنزل بأنه المكان الذي يقيم فيه أفراد تربط بينهم روابط حب وتعاطف وهو المكان الذي تنبع فيه علاقة المحبة بين الأبوين وبين كل فرد من الأسرة والتي يسعد بهما الأطفال والكبار وهو المكان الذي تتم فيه إستضافة الأهل والأصدقاء وهو المكان الذي يحمي الشخص الغير سوي في الأسرة وهو المكان الذي ينعم فيه الفرد بالراحة والخصوصية ويشعر فيه بالأمان, وهو المكان الذي يسعد فيه الفرد بممارسة هواياته, وهو المكان الذي يحفظ فيه الثقافات الأساسية ومكونات العادات واللغة والتقاليد ثم تتناقل للصغار وهو المكان الذي يشعر فيه الفرد بإحترام الآخرين والوفاء والإخلاص والأمانة وأشياء أخرى يشعر ويتمتع بها الفرد. المنزل أيضاَ مصدر للعطاء والوفاء ومكان لممارسة الهوايات والخلق والإبداع.
ثالثاً: الأسرة والبيئة Family and Environment
إن الأسرة كنظام إجتماعي Social System أو كبيئة Environment تتأثر بمؤثرات بيئية خارجية وداخلية. وتعرف البيئة على أنها الكل المحيط بالجزء خارجياً وداخلياً. وهناك أنواع مختلفة من البيئة الطبيعية أو الفيزيقية Physical Environment وتختص تلك البيئة بالمسكن ذاته وأدواته والتسهيلات المتواجدة به والخدمات المحلقة به كمكان تسكن فيه الأسرة وتمارس فيه أنشطتها. كما تشمل البيئة الفيزيقية المجاورة أو الجيرة Neighborhood والمجتمع المحلي Community وأيضاً ماتحتويه البيئة من خضرة وأشجار وهواء وماء. إن الجيرة تبدأ في أضيق الحدود حيث الشقة المجاورة إلى سكان العمارة السكنية نفسها وتتسع أكثر لتشمل الشوارع المحيطة بالحي نفسه أي على مستوى المجتمع المحلي إلى سكان الأحياء المجاورة في المدينة والتي في مجموعها تكون المجتمع الكبير الكلي Society.
أما البيئة الإجتماعية Social Environment تتمثل في العلاقات المتبادلة بين الناس من خلال الأسرة والمجتمع ككل Family and Society حيث يمارسون أدوارهم من خلال مجموعات إجتماعية وإقتصادية وسياسية.
وتتضمن البيئة الروحية Aesthetical Environment الأخلاقيات وروح المودة والتراحم والتعاطف والترابط والشعور بالغير ومساعدتهم ومشاركتهم أفراحهم وأحزانهم وتتضمن أيضاً عادات الشعوب بصفة عامة وعاداتنا كعرب ومسلمين لنا تقاليدنا وقيمنا ومعاييرنا الثقافية والأسرية والمجتمعية بصفة خاصة والتي تتفق مع أفراد الأسرة وتتمشى مع إحساساتهم وكلها مظاهر للجمال الغير ملموس Intangible Beauty وكذلك القيم المعنوية التي تنبع من ديننا الإسلامي وتربطنا به. وعلى ذلك يمكن مماتقدم ومن تعريف البيئة بصفة عامة بيئة المسكن بأنها بيئة فيزيقية إجتماعية روحية مجتمعة معاً في آن واحد.


----------



## Rosha83 (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف ماهو السكن المشاع


----------

